# Great Dane Graphics Offers Artwork for Vinyl Cutting With Adobe and Corel



## Deborah Sexton

Find out everything you need to know to create production-ready art files for decorating with vinyl cutters and printer/cutters in a new book by T-shirt art expert Dane Clement of Great Dane Graphics. 

Available in Corel (CorelDRAW/PHOTO-PAINT) and Adobe (Illustrator/Photoshop) versions, the primer covers topics from vinyl cutting art basics through advanced techniques. You’ll learn about vector vs. raster artwork and using traditional clip art. You’ll also get the scoop on cut lines, line and spacing thickness and merging and knocking out shapes, as well as effective weeding.

No matter what your experience level, you’ll benefit from the book’s tips and tricks for speeding up the art creation process and production. There are also points to ponder and a glossary for easy reference.

Browse the table of contents and read the introduction at https://www.greatdanegraphics.com/artwork-for-vinyl-cutting-book.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see the full line of training products and stock art packages available as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality stock images for use in vinyl cutting, printing/cutting, screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include Stock Art Collections, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

